# tune up info



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

k so going to do my tuneup tomorow ..need some tips
bought ngk v-power spark plug (what gap do i need ??)
wire and air filter are good from last summer
disty cap and rotor champion (all they had in stock)
forgot the fuel filter but gonna go get it tomorow
5w30 mobil1 high milleage with quacker state oil filter(dont like fram)
what am i forgeting ??

thx 

btw its a hb 93 v6 4x4 with 265k KM (am in canada)


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Tula. I only use Nissan or Wix oil filters. They're supposed to have better drainback valves.

Other than topping up fluids in various places, it sounds like you've got it covered.


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

i was going for the k&n oil filter but they where out am gonna get one next oil change...in about 2 month


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

still need to know at what gap to put the spark plug...or if they are normaly at the good gap let me know


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

The plugs probably don't come pre-gapped. I set the plugs in my '97 KA24 to 0.04. But it could be different in yours (the V6).


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

i guess ill wait for tomorow and call the dealer...thx anyway people


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

so if anyone else need to know its 0.035 the gap for the spark plug


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

a/m cap & rotors never seem to work very well......


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When it comes to ignition parts, it's best to stick with genuine Nissan or NGK parts. I would bring the cap and rotor back and pick up one at the dealer. NGK's website list the gap at 0.032". Oil filters, I typically stick with genuine Nissan or Purolator Pure One. The drop in K&N filter has some advantages, but usually at high RPM. It also lets in more dust and dirt into the engine and the oil can contaminate the mass air sensor hotwire. Best air filter to keep out dirt and dust is the genuine Nissan filter.


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

for the gap its from the little book at the dealer so i would go with the dealer spec ...the air filter is a dealer one ... for the k/n i didnt know about that and i dont understand how it could let dust and dirt in more than any other model...i would like to know why you say that beaucause i always put that on every car i had before and if its not good am gonna stop


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The "Spicer air filter test" is probably one of the most comprehensive tests that shows how poor the K&N is at filtering. Try this link:

ISO 5011 Duramax Air Filter Test Report


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Here's another good article, but pertains to oil filters:

Opinions and Recommendations - Oil Filters Revealed - MiniMopar Resources


----------

